# Hey there!



## Lilyth (Nov 21, 2008)

New here, so I just stopped in to say hi.  Hope everyone is doing wondrous!

Many Blessings,
Lilyth


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 22, 2008)

:highfive:Welcome to the Forums!!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome,Have fun posting!


----------



## Drac (Nov 22, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MartialTalk ... good luck with your chosen path.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Mimir (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT always glad to see new people! :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome, glad you stopped in. Enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello Lilyth, welcome to MT


----------



## Lilyth (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the greetings everyone!  I might be new to martial arts but after only ten months I definitely seem to have caught the craziness.

Best wishes,
Lilyth


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Bangis (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello.  Yes, everything is grand.  HOw are you?


----------



## Natty (Dec 15, 2008)

welcome to martial talk.


----------

